# The waves of the destiny



## zulykat (May 22, 2012)

Hi everybody 

This is the last photo I did





http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulykat/7237823078/

A greeting! 

PD: Sorry for my bad english, i'm from Spain.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

the moon was really that big?


----------



## zulykat (May 22, 2012)

hahaha it's has edited, i want to give a fantasy look to the photo


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> the moon was really that big?


Seriously Robin?  FFS...


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

FFS?  Seriously buckster?  WTF is wrong with you?  You just want to fight dont you?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

I like it!!!... Bad timing edit. I like the image that's what I meant.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

The moon was really THAT big?????????????  Is that better buckster?  Do I need to put *sarcastic* symbol next to it?


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> FFS?  Seriously buckster?  WTF is wrong with you?  You just want to fight dont you?


You think I just want to fight?!  No!  Not at all!

But c'mon man!  You _*really*_ had to ask if the moon was _*really*_ that big?  Seriously, you couldn't figure out what was going on just by looking at it?  Have you EVER seen the moon _*really*_ look that big - EVER?  Especially with an OBVIOUS wide angle lens used to make the photo - EVER?  Especially after we JUST had the Super Moon, with scores of photos by people of it - EVER?

 Are you _*really*_ still _*that*_ much of a noob?  Seriously?  Are you _*really*_ still _*that*_ clueless?

Again, not trying to pick a fight - just asking, because if that's _*really*_ the level you're at, you _*really*_ should stop giving other people advice around here.


----------



## bs0604 (May 22, 2012)

me gusta mucho.


----------



## zulykat (May 24, 2012)

Gracias


----------



## Ernicus (May 24, 2012)

lol, you two are funny.  I love message boards.

Nice picture OP.  

and for the record, I knew the moon was REALLY that big.   /sarcasm


----------



## Sebastian_Riel (May 24, 2012)

zulykat said:


> Hi everybody   This is the last photo I did
> 
> Las olas del destino | Flickr - Photo Sharing!A greeting!   PD: Sorry for my bad english, i'm from Spain.


    I like the idea and the odd angle lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 24, 2012)

Ok. That's it. I am nominating this one as my Number 3 (of 5) for May Photo of the Month!!! I love this one and have for days.


----------



## zulykat (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the photo itself but...I'm not digging the current photoshop of the moon. Maybe it's just because I've played with photoshop too much, but it just says "added a moon layer and lowered the opacity" to me..."

I mean....is it in front of or behind the clouds...

Clouds are thin but I never thought that they were that thin...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 1, 2012)

110% agreed with Rex. The original photo is a great photo. Very clever Composition. However, The moon is a little far fetched. Photoshop is always your friend, but I think this crosses a line between photography and graphic art...


----------



## joinebee (Jul 2, 2012)

liked....


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2012)

To the OP, I like the moon in it.  Of COURSE it doesn't look real at all, but that's fine for this fantasy image.

Then again, I don't recognize imaginary, arbitrary "lines" between photography and graphic art, other than in journalism/documentary photography.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 2, 2012)

Buckster said:


> To the OP, I like the moon in it.  Of COURSE it doesn't look real at all, but that's fine for this fantasy image.
> 
> Then again, I don't recognize imaginary, arbitrary "lines" between photography and graphic art, other than in journalism/documentary photography.



There is a difference between enhancing the natural elements in a photograph, and what is done in the photo in this thread. I'm not saying it's a bad image. It's very good. However, it's been drastically altered. If you can't do it in a darkroom, you're flirting with graphic art. It's not a bad thing... it's just not my style in photography.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP, I like the moon in it.  Of COURSE it doesn't look real at all, but that's fine for this fantasy image.
> ...


Brace yourself...

You CAN do this in a darkroom, and photographers have done so throughout the history of photography.  Sometimes it's obvious, like in this example, other times you'd never detect it, yet it would be JUST AS manipulated, and you'd give it a pass as a "real" photograph because you wouldn't know any better.

That's why I say it's an imaginary, arbitrary "line".

What?  Did you think someone at Adobe invented compositing?  LOL!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 2, 2012)

I know it's not real, but in my opinion it doesn't look realistic. It's not....polished.

And yes, there have been, and still are photographers who do extensive composites in the darkroom.

Take Jerry Uelsmann for example. Jerry Uelsmann


----------

